# office jobs and social anxiety - how do you cope?



## Liability (Jan 11, 2013)

This is my biggest source of sadness lol the fact that I cant connect with my coworkers. I hide in my office all day and rarely interact with my coworkers unless i ask them about something work related . I get invited to parties but my anxiety is too much for me and i end up bailing last minute. this escape feels amazing at first but then i get depressed because its sad that i have to run away basically. I dont know i just feel like forced small talk doesnt work well with me. I come off as very boring and i dont know how to take the conversation any further. And its super super draining on me. Contemplating finding work in a different work environment even because life is short and you spend so much time at work... Anyone else have similar experiences or any advice for coping with this?


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I avoid most of their social outings, but at the office I try not to let myself think about it too much. I try my best to be friendly, cheery and put myself in their shoes.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Most people I have seen have designated spots to hide momentarily or just try to be as busy as possible so they do not have to interact with others. Some people pick and choose venues they do not mind attending especially if there is any of interest to them e.g. going go carting, having a pick-up soccer game etc. If I have to go or choose to do so especially for free food etc. then in terms of small talk I just ask about what interests them and go from there since many people like conversing about themselves, things they are doing or want to do or even some venting. Most people are boring anyway at least in some way - even if they have so much to say. I try my best to find things (anything) that interests me after or even before work as it seems no matter the workplace there will always be people who will dampen the place.


----------



## Strider579 (Sep 7, 2014)

Office work is THE worst work by far, the mix of ego's and politics, people who are inherently stupid, but think the opposite and look upon people who do a decent hard days work. I have to know more about my chosen profession than a doctor has to know about the human body, but these brainless muppets treat me like an idiot.

Get used to the fact, that no matter what it looks like, these people will stab each other in the back to get what they want. False friendships I don't need.....

As long as you smile, behave in a pleasant manner, say "good morning" to anyone you pass (in the morning obviously  ) and try to be "approachable", then you make things MUCH easier for yourself in the long term.

You could move into a more hands on career, you'd certainly find a lot more comradery in that environment because it's about work instead of talk. I find that kind of work much more fulfilling, BUT I can't cope with being told what to do by some keyboard tapping idiot who's never done a hard days work in their life.

Take your pick


----------

